# DISH Network Adds ESPN2 HD to Channel Line-up



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 5, 2006--EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) and ESPN announced today that the DISH Network satellite TV service will offer ESPN2 HD, a 24-hour high-definition simulcast service of ESPN2, as part of the newly introduced "DishHD" programming package. DISH Network will make ESPN2 HD available beginning Feb. 1, 2006.

"We look forward to ESPN2 HD joining ESPN HD on DISH Network's line-up to enhance viewing for high-definition subscribers and sports fans across the country by providing viewers with the high-quality picture clarity and programming detail that only an HDTV signal can provide," said Ben Pyne, president, Disney and ESPN networks Affiliate Sales and Marketing. "DISH Network has a proven focus on high-definition television with its offer of a robust package of compelling high-definition content."

"ESPN2 HD, with its popular sports coverage, further complements DISH Network's powerful line-up of HD programming," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "DISH Network is the nation's leader of HD programming and offers more HD channels than any other cable or satellite provider."

Together, ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD will combine in 2006 to deliver over 600 major events -- 220 in the first three months of 2006 -- in high definition. Event telecasts will include a variety of match-ups from college football, the men's and women's College World Series, the Little League World Series, Major League Baseball, men's and women's college basketball, the National Basketball Association, Monday Night Football from the National Football League, the Women's Final Four, the National Finals Rodeo, the National Hot Rod Association, the NCAA Frozen Four (hockey championships) and the FIFA World Cup from Germany.

"This is perfect timing for EchoStar to launch ESPN2 HD -- our hearty programming line-up consisting of 150 college basketball games in the first three months is remarkable," said Bryan Burns, vice president, Strategic Planning and Business Development, ESPN. "With over 6,500 hours of HD content slated for 2006 across both HD services, ESPN2 HD has clearly become a 'must have' in our fans' eyes."

ESPN2 HD will be located on DISH Network Ch. 9425 and will be available to customers who subscribe to a programming package starting at $49.99. The DishHD package will include dozens of popular HD channels. Customers can subscribe to DISH Network by going to www.DISHNetwork.com, calling 800-333-DISH (3474) or visiting a local DISH Network retailer.

For ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD schedule:

http://media.espn.com/MediaZone/index.jsp?content=PressKits/

HDlaunch/schedule.htm. (Due to its length, this URL may need to be copied/pasted into your Internet browser's address field. Remove the extra space if one exists.)

*Source*


----------



## deuces (Jan 4, 2006)

Only in MPEG4, how long until you we have that? Unless they give me something comparable to my 942 with MPEG4, then quite a while.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

See the other press release. The ViP622 will be available to 942 lesees (is that the right word?) for a one-time $299 upgrade fee. They mentioned first quarter availability...I hope that doesn't mean May/June in reality, then 3/4 software upgrades until it's working well.


----------



## deuces (Jan 4, 2006)

I own my 942, paid for it months ago with the knowledge this was coming sometime, not this soon. Also with the knowledge that an upgrade path would be made available or they will make one available to me to get me to quit asking.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

deuces said:


> I own my 942, paid for it months ago with the knowledge this was coming sometime, not this soon. Also with the knowledge that an upgrade path would be made available or they will make one available to me to get me to quit asking.


I agree I own a 921 that cost a grand. now I am supposed to throw 300.00 more charlies way to get 5 more channels. I DON'T think so. cable is looking more and more like the path I need to go. I will stand by on the side lines for awhile and see if the offer changes, but I doubt it will.
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm in the limbo area.

I bought my 6000u for about $900 several years ago, back when there was no lease option at all for an HD receiver... you had to buy it.

So, on the one hand I do not like the idea that I would have to buy another receiver to view new channels when I paid so much for the one I own... so I feel the same in that regard as 921 and 942 owners do, though there purchases are more recent than mine so I can understand their being even more angry.

On the other hand... I wouldn't have bought my 6000u if I could have leased it... and about a year later the 811 came out and I could have leased that one.

So... IF Dish offered me a no-fee upgrade to the comparable ViP211 (single tuner MPEG4 HD receiver) then I wouldn't have as much room to complain as long as they could deliver that to me in time for when my bill would increase in Feb.

I don't want to pay more for channels I can't watch if they haven't delivered me a new receiver by then!

I don't expect them to offer me a free HD-DVR, but I think it would be reasonable for 921/942 DVR owners to expect that they get a free upgrade to the ViP622 same as I have my expectations for a ViP211.

Will this happen? I dunno. I think my scenario is more possible, since I'd only be expecting the basic/cheapest of the new boxes for a comparable feature-swap... but I think they don't want to make their big-spending receiver customers mad else they'll have troubles selling these new ones for the same reason.

Key to me in all this is..

1. Dish offering a fair upgrade as I mention above to owners of current HD receivers for a lease. I don't expect them to "give" me a receiver, but allow me a no-fee-upgrade lease for a new one and I still get to own my older receiver.
2. Dish offering a fair purchase upgrade that has some fee attached with a swap program where we could purchase and own one of the new units at a substantially reduced cost with trade of our owned receiver.
3. Current lease customers get free upgrades to new receivers, again for free as lease.
4. #1-#3 happens for current customers in time for the Feb bill increase and the launch of the new channels.

If #1-#4 happen, then we have nothing to complain about. I can't complain yet... but pending next Monday's Charlie Chat when they presumably announce their ugprade scenarios... I'm hoping, but prepared to bounce off the ceiling


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I've got the 811 and I'm wondering what to do....and if my 811 will be worth anything since I own it. Even a $100 on ebay would help pay for the VIP622. And the VIP622 would replace my DVR in the other room...that would be nice.

Did everyone interpret that other press release as existing subscribers were going to get a crack at the $299 upgrade to the VIP622 deal? It says "new"...I interpreted that as new customers only but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Codeman00 said:


> Did everyone interpret that other press release as existing subscribers were going to get a crack at the $299 upgrade to the VIP622 deal? It says "new"...I interpreted that as new customers only but hopefully I am wrong.


There are two ways to interpret it, as I see things...

(Pessimistic)
Existing customers are screwed, because this will only be available to new customers.

(Optimistic)
Existing customers will get a better offer, which we will not announce publically so as to not piss off new customers, but will discuss on the Charlie Chat and/or via direct communication to our existing customers.

For the moment, I choose to be optimistic... because it keeps my heart from exploding in my chest. Pessimism can come later if no such better offer comes through for us.


----------



## CastleGrayskull (Oct 1, 2005)

joebird said:


> See the other press release. The ViP622 will be available to 942 lesees (is that the right word?) for a one-time $299 upgrade fee. They mentioned first quarter availability...I hope that doesn't mean May/June in reality, then 3/4 software upgrades until it's working well.


I just barely activated my 942 last week on the $250 lease deal. Are you saying I have to turn around and pay another $299 so I can get ESPN2 and Universal HD? If DISH only gives us 942 users this option this will put me through the roof!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Codeman00 said:


> I've got the 811 and I'm wondering what to do....and if my 811 will be worth anything since I own it. Even a $100 on ebay would help pay for the VIP622.


811 should still have value for a while, even if all the hd went mpeg4 it could still be used on SD tv with RF remote, Dolby digital output and it will pick up digital OTA. Its a lot better than a 311.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

kb7oeb said:


> 811 should still have value for a while, even if all the hd went mpeg4 it could still be used on SD tv with RF remote, Dolby digital output and it will pick up digital OTA. Its a lot better than a 311.


Surely the MPEG2 HD will stay on for awhile despite the launch of MPEG4. They only have like what 5-10 HD channels in MPEG2 now anyway.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Actually 18 of the eventual 25 are currently up and in MPEG2.

JL


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

Why can't they have all of the HD pak in Mpeg2 and have the LIL HD in Mpeg4? It that too easy or something???

What benefit does dish get having those 7 channels in Mpeg4 and pissing thousands off?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All HD will be MPEG4 over time. Coming soon ... the transition.

JL


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

CastleGrayskull said:


> I just barely activated my 942 last week on the $250 lease deal. Are you saying I have to turn around and pay another $299 so I can get ESPN2 and Universal HD? If DISH only gives us 942 users this option this will put me through the roof!!!!!!!!!!!


This was for NEW customers. The deal for current customers has not been announced.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm angry now. It's up to Charlie on Monday to calm me down during the Chat.

This is just plain dumb. They FINALLY start offering the same key channels that D* has (ESPN2HD, Universal HD, NYC Broadcast Locals) + the exclusive Voom Channels, BUT no one can receive them except new subscribers at this point.

I tried calling Dish yesterday and the CSR AND her supervisor were clueless. (I know, no news flash there, but they should have known this announcement would kick off a sh-tstorm). SOMEONE inside E* should communicate their intentions now. We've all been mildly miffed at some of their decisions in the past, but after saying that Mpeg4 wasn't ready yet 2 months ago (pushing several to give up on their 921s and get 942s), they NOW say that the channels which have been uplinked in Mpeg2 for a month will never be turned on.

IF they have decided that they have to push through this change as quickly as possible, they need to provide a free upgrade path to get everyone to switch over to the new equipment. If they think that they will go the cheap route and get us to pay for the equipment, it will take them years to clear the mpeg2 streams. They've got 12 MILLION subscribers with an average of two boxes each. They are woefully unprepared for this.

They should immediately turn on ESPN2 HD and the NYC/LA Broadcast networks as a stopgap in Mpeg2. I want the new Voom channels and Universal, but they are less critical to most people. The Super Bowl and Olympics are coming, and just about all of us HDTV owners want to be able to see them in HD (I'm assuming NBC will delay the Olympic HD feed by a day again, so I'm assuming most of us in the NY/La markets and the white areas would rather have the main HD channels . Get us past that point and then you can play around with various scenarios to get people to upgrade after that point.

I don't mind spending a couple of hundred to upgrade, but I want an exchange option. I want to get rid of this 921 and banish it to the "dishplayer-esque" bad memory department. Buying a brand new one for full price is unreasonable AND I don't want to lease one if I can avoid it. $199 would be a fair exchange price (especially for 921 and 942 users who paid $40-$100 a month for the privilege of using a receiver that met early obsolescence). I'd grumble about a $299 upgrade price, but probably suck it up and pay it. Make me pay full price and DirecTv or Cablevision gets a call from me. It's that simple.

Once again, E* screwed up by not communicating their intentions to existing subscribers in favor of chasing new subscribers only with yesterday's announcements. They've already mined most of the dissatisfied cable customers away from the market. They NEED to start thinking more about satisfying their current customers better. His poker playing tactics of hiding everything until the last moment isn't working and just pissing us all off as we have to make decisions in a vacuum.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Bob....
You have much company in your frustration, I'm afraid....
I got off the phone with E*... after 4 "less-than-informational" chats with CSRs re: to getting a 411 receiver to and EXISTING customer (me...) to swap for my 811.....NO ONE wants to help the EXISTING customer!!! We simply don't "exist", I guess!! I was told that I couldn't even cancel my current sub and "become" new again in order to get the new receiver(s)..... 
The skinny....I ordered a new 411 from Satellite One in Iowa ($350)...Yeah, it's a *****, but I' through getting PO'd at CSRs and E* in general.....To add insult to injury....I sub'd to E*'s Entertainment Magazine ($40/yr) last Sept. -- I've got all of ONE mag!!! I called and (hopefully.....) got THAT faux pas straightened out!!!
I have NEVER seen - or dealt with - this much ineptitude in my life....and I've been around awhile... 
Good luck to ANYONE who has to go through the H*** I've had to these last few days!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So far ESPN2 HD and Universal HD are uplinking in MPEG-2 format, but still hidden for mere mortals ( engineering mode ).


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

They better switch the new Voom channels to MPEG-2, I do not have $299 for a new reciever! Not even 49.99 right now!!! SCREW THIS MPEG-4 crap! Save all of it for HD-Locals and keep all the HD Pak and Voom on MPEG-2.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

How about mirroring them in Mpeg2 for a month or two until E* is ready for prime time with a plentiful supply of receivers?

If they did this they would go from the outhouse to the penthouse in 2 seconds flat.

I know they could do it on 61.5 with the Rainbow 1 changes.... I don't know about the others.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> So far ESPN2 HD and Universal HD are uplinking in MPEG-2 format, but still hidden for mere mortals ( engineering mode ).


Even worse, as long as they are flagged as MPEG4 the mere mortal MPEG2 receiver will think that it can't see them and won't show them in the EPG (just like the current HD channels are flagged and don't show up on even more mortal non-HD receivers).

JL


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

My point about the 811 is that its still better than a 301/311 even if it couldn't pick up any dish HD.


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

People need to get a grip. Just a little patience is needed to find out what will be involved in the transition to MPEG4. I think ppl's stress level would have been much better had E* not had any announcements whatsoever.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree, lets cool our jets until we hear it directly from Charlie. These guys are not stupid, (albiet greedy), I hope they do the right thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

terfmop said:


> People need to get a grip. Just a little patience is needed to find out what will be involved in the transition to MPEG4. I think ppl's stress level would have been much better had E* not had any announcements whatsoever.


Actually, the Dish announcements aren't the problem... it's people running wild with rumors, then other people taking those rumor as fact and thinking Dish said them and then accusing Dish of lying.

If people actually read the Dish release, and took it for what it is... it sounds like good news, as long as they follow up soon with information about how existing customers can get the new channels. Until Dish tells us we are screwed, the only ones saying it are the rumor-mongers... and I can detail a laundry list of rumors and forum "guarantees" over the last month that have simply proven to be meaningless.

A lot of people might be getting frustrated over nothing... and "what if" these uplinked channels do actually come on board in MPEG2 and you panicked and spent $400 on a new receiver rather than waiting for an upgrade deal? Or what if the upgrade deal comes along and there was no reason to be mad?

I'd rather wait until I get bad news to be mad.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not saying it isn't, just that I don't see where it says it is. Everyone said the new Voom HD channels would be MPEG 4 as well, but I'm watching one of them (film festival) right now on my 942.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Two of the old Voom channels disappeared and were replaced by two of the seven new Voom channels. Those are in MPEG2. Otherwise Voom10 would have turned into Voom8 and that wouldn't be good for anyone involved. 

JL


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

DISH Network is also introducing at CES a new series of satellite receivers that combine MPEG4 and MPEG2 signal capability. The cutting-edge ViP Series combines state-of-the-art imaging technology with life-like Dolby(R) Digital 5.1 surround sound for the best picture and sound quality available. Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. *DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels.*

Let's wait and see, then we can all go crazy.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dpd146 said:


> Let's wait and see, then we can all go crazy.


That's my take... We might all get worked up, then Charlie tells us about a great deal that we like... and then we feel guilty for invoking his name in various ritual incantations of sacrifice...

I'm on the fence as to what I actually *expect* to hear good vs bad news... but I'm reserving the right to be mad/disappointed Monday night after the weekend... or perhaps to be happy.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a 921 and desperatley want ESPN2-HD for this summers World Cup...will I be able to view it? Where on the notice did it say ESPN2 was coming out in MGEG4?

I paid $550 for the 921 and it has just given me problems after problems and now Im gonna have to shell out more cash to DISH. This is disgusting if true!


----------

